# Iphone 5s



## Anonymous007 (Jun 19, 2016)

i just wanted to ask that i have never used an apple phone and i wanted to try it so my cousin is selling an *iphone 5s 32gb *to me at indian 10000rs($149.09)....Is it worth buying it now in 2016???


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

How are you going to do it if you need to update your iphone or get any pictures, music, etc from itunes. Is he providing you with his itunes account info and password or are you going to make one account for yourself.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming it is in good shape and that you trust your cousin it sounds like a pretty good buy. It runs the latest iOS; there will probably be a new iOS released this year and my *guess *is that it will also work on the 5s.


----------



## Anonymous007 (Jun 19, 2016)

he is giving me after a full reset , so i will create a new account, no??


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Is it compatible with the provider you plan to use?


----------



## Stupidface (Jun 16, 2016)

I know the 5S is a bit faster than a regular 5. And I have the regular 5. To be honest its getting really slow with iOs9. I'm myself concidering buying a new iPhone Se instead. I like the formfactor of th 4" display. A one-handed device in its true sense. I'd recommend to try to get an SE instead if you can fork up the cash...


----------

